# MF 245 single control valve



## Gary Edward (Aug 13, 2018)

I removed the loader from my MF245 orchard tractor. The loader hydraulics was supplied from the tractor remote valve. The lever that operates that valve is in the open position. (it won't budge and I don't want to force it). Since I don't have a manual, how do I get the lever to return to a neutral position so I can use on the disc cylinder


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

This is an oh darn moment when that happens. You are going to have to release all pressure from the spools, engine off, best to just remove both of them so there is no load on the valve at all. If the valve will not move to the neutral position, it will have to be disassembled and likely rebuilt. Probably a chunk of O-ring stuck in the port keeping it from cycling.


----------



## Gary Edward (Aug 13, 2018)

RC Wells said:


> This is an oh darn moment when that happens. You are going to have to release all pressure from the spools, engine off, best to just remove both of them so there is no load on the valve at all. If the valve will not move to the neutral position, it will have to be disassembled and likely rebuilt. Probably a chunk of O-ring stuck in the port keeping it from cycling.


Thanks RC. I'll give that a shot first ting in the morning GE


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2018)

Hello and welcome to the Tractor Forum. We have some very knowledgeable and experienced members. I'm sure one or more of the members will help.

You might consider putting your tractor in the Showcase (located under the TRACTOR button at the top of the page). A perk is that if you add your tractor to the Showcase, it becomes instantly eligible to be entered in our monthly tractor contest, in progress right now. Please be sure to add your vote for September's Tractor of the Month, which is found on the main Forum menu as the fourth category, listed as "Tractor of the month". The poll is at the top of the page. Thank you for your vote, and again, welcome to The Tractor Forum!

Additionally, I would suggest that the operator's manual and the service manual for your MF 245 are both well worth the cost and will save you time and money in the long run.


----------



## Gary Edward (Aug 13, 2018)

Graysonr said:


> Hello and welcome to the Tractor Forum. We have some very knowledgeable and experienced members. I'm sure one or more of the members will help.
> 
> You might consider putting your tractor in the Showcase (located under the TRACTOR button at the top of the page). A perk is that if you add your tractor to the Showcase, it becomes instantly eligible to be entered in our monthly tractor contest, in progress right now. Please be sure to add your vote for September's Tractor of the Month, which is found on the main Forum menu as the fourth category, listed as "Tractor of the month". The poll is at the top of the page. Thank you for your vote, and again, welcome to The Tractor Forum!
> 
> Additionally, I would suggest that the operator's manual and the service manual for your MF 245 are both well worth the cost and will save you time and money in the long run.


----------



## Gary Edward (Aug 13, 2018)

Thanks. Good advice!


----------

